# Apple Music works on Alexa now!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't got home to try this yet. Naturally you have to link the accounts. 
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/14/amazon-echo-apple-music-alexa/


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ive tried it and it works. Go to “skills and games” in the Alexa app, search for Apple Music, and follow the directions to sign in and link the accounts.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd done that with Spotify in the past.  Now Amazon Music Unlimited is my default music source on Alexa.  I also play Pandora.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I’ve had Amazon Music Unlimited in the past, let it lapse, and was thinking of restarting it. I got a free six month subscription to Apple Music from Verizon a few months ago, and now when it expires, I need to decide whether to go with Amazon or Apple Music.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm using Amazon Music Unlimited right now because of the Prime Member annual discount rate of $79, but I use iTunes for the music I own. Does Apple have an annual rate? Any problems with Apple Music messing up your own music?

The music content seems to be more or less the same for the big music streaming services, but I find the iTunes software a lot more versatile than Amazon's.



The Hooded Claw said:


> I've had Amazon Music Unlimited in the past, let it lapse, and was thinking of restarting it. I got a free six month subscription to Apple Music from Verizon a few months ago, and now when it expires, I need to decide whether to go with Amazon or Apple Music.


O
Since you've tried both services, any comments on how their features compare?


----------

